# Need Fire Code For Replacement of 90min. double fires door in Cailf. School Gym



## Rider Rick (Mar 5, 2018)

Does the fire code require the company that does the machine work on the 90min. fire door to be licence?
Is the door fire rated or is the door and the assembly fire rated ?
Thank you,
Rick


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2018)

Not licensed

But some approved to work on a listed rated door


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2018)

http://idighardware.com/2017/10/decoded-alterations-to-fire-door-assemblies/


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 6, 2018)

cda said:


> http://idighardware.com/2017/10/decoded-alterations-to-fire-door-assemblies/


NFPA 80 section 5.2.4.2
No field modifications to the door assembly have been performed that void the label.
Would this fire code apply to California schools?


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> NFPA 80 section 5.2.4.2
> No field modifications to the door assembly have been performed that void the label.
> Would this fire code apply to California schools?




Not sure what 5.2.4.2 says, will have to look it up


What do you actually want to do to the doors????


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 6, 2018)

cda said:


> Not sure what 5.2.4.2 says, will have to look it up
> 
> 
> What do you actually want to do to the doors????


Replace the doors as per code.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 9, 2018)

cda,
Did you have time to look up 5.2.4.2


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> cda,
> Did you have time to look up 5.2.4.2




Which edition of 80??

I am kind of lost on your question.

Will you state it in s different way


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/nfpa-80-section-5-2-4-2.22565/


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> NFPA 80 section 5.2.4.2
> No field modifications to the door assembly have been performed that void the label.
> Would this fire code apply to California schools?



Did CA adopt the IFC and not amend out the following provisions the doors be maintained in accordance with NFPA 80?

*IFC
703.1.3 Fire walls, fire barriers and fire partitions*. Required fire walls, fire barriers and fire partitions shall be maintained to prevent the passage of fire. All openings protected with approved doors or fire dampers shall be maintained in accordance with NFPA 80.

*703.2 Opening protectives.* Opening protectives shall be maintained in an operative condition in accordance with NFPA 80.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 9, 2018)

cda said:


> Which edition of 80??
> 
> I am kind of lost on your question.
> 
> Will you state it in s different way



Here is my question stated in a different way....

 A quantity of 2 @ 90 minute fire doors prefit...meaning the machining will be done at the mfg.
These will be double doors to be hung in the existing jamb. In my experience door always 
need to be fitted/planed to fit in the somewhat out of square jamb. By doing any fitting/planing ...
***(My question is)*** Does this void the fire certification/rating and therefore void the label of the fire door?   
Thank you!


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Here is my question stated in a different way....
> 
> A quantity of 2 @ 90 minute fire doors prefit...meaning the machining will be done at the mfg.
> These will be double doors to be hung in the existing jamb. In my experience door always
> ...





Only if not with in the criteria of 80 as far as removal of material, holes etc


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Here is my question stated in a different way....
> 
> A quantity of 2 @ 90 minute fire doors prefit...meaning the machining will be done at the mfg.
> These will be double doors to be hung in the existing jamb. In my experience door always
> ...



If you send this question wording to Lori 

You will get a fantastic answer 



http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Here is my question stated in a different way....
> 
> A quantity of 2 @ 90 minute fire doors prefit...meaning the machining will be done at the mfg.
> These will be double doors to be hung in the existing jamb. In my experience door always
> ...



If you send this question wording to Lori

You will get a fantastic answer


http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2018)

Field modifications are addressed in Section 5.1.4 of the 2013 edition of NFPA 80, and Section 5.1.5 of the 2016 edition.  For changes made in the field which are above and beyond those allowed as job site preparations, permission may be requested in advance by contacting the manufacturer of the component being modified; the manufacturer will then contact the appropriate listing laboratory with a written or graphic description of the modifications.  For example, most electric strikes require a rectangular cutout in the face of the frame.  Permission to make this modification in the field may be approved by the listing lab, after permission is requested through the frame manufacturer.  Raceways would also require pre-approval if the door manufacturer’s listings do not address raceways drilled in the field.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 9, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Here is my question stated in a different way....
> 
> A quantity of 2 @ 90 minute fire doors prefit...meaning the machining will be done at the mfg.
> These will be double doors to be hung in the existing jamb. In my experience door always
> ...



Yes.

*716.5.7 Labeled protective assemblies*. Fire door assemblies shall be labeled by an approved agency. The labels shall comply with NFPA 80, and shall be permanently affixed to the door or frame.

*716.5.7.1 Fire door labeling requirements.* Fire doors shall be labeled showing the name of the manufacturer or other identification readily traceable back to the manufacturer, the name or trademark of the third party inspection agency, the fire protection rating and,

Commentary: "Labels on fire doors apply to the door only. The building official should verify that the remaining portions of the assembly (door frame, hardware and accessories) are also labeled for use with a labeled fire door."

We provided approval for a company that field inspected, certified and re-issued new UL labels for door jambs were cut and welded to fit several replacement doors in high schools. The replacement doors were no longer available in the taller dimensions so it was less costly to weld in a lower frame than to replace the frames built into concrete masonry wall.  

Hope this is useful.


----------



## LGreene (Mar 12, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Does the fire code require the company that does the machine work on the 90min. fire door to be licence?
> Is the door fire rated or is the door and the assembly fire rated ?
> Thank you,
> Rick



Hi Rick - 

I answered your question on the other forum, but wanted to add a little more info here because the questions are slightly different.  If a job-site preparation is allowed by NFPA 80 or by a manufacturer's listings, a license is not required in order to perform the work.  For example, NFPA 80 allows holes up to 1-inch diameter to be drilled in the field for the installation of surface-mounted hardware.  NFPA 80 does not require the holes to be drilled by someone with a license, although I know some state codes do require licensed contractors to perform certain types of work.

If work performed in the field is not covered by NFPA 80 as a job-site preparation, or is not approved by the listing lab as a field modification, the assembly must be re-certified by the lab and a new label applied in the field.    

Each component of the assembly must be certified to UL 10C / NFPA 252 - the door, frame, hardware, glass, etc.  These components may be from different manufacturers and different listing labs.

- Lori


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2018)

Consider if you will that fire doors and their attendant hardware and frames are typically tested and certified as a unit assembly, if modified in the field how then will they meet the original certification without being lab tested or replaced in kind?


----------

